# قوانين التكييف مهمم جدا وشوف بنفسك



## sam6 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ده كتاب مهم من عده اجزاء فيه كل قوانين التكييف 
لا تنسونا بالدعاء


----------



## sam6 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

تكملة


----------



## hamadalx (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sam6 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكمله*

تكمله


----------



## sam6 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

تكملة


----------



## mech_mahmoud (3 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التحميل ... وجاري الاطلاع

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م. رياض النجار (3 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور ياحبيب


----------



## sat arab (4 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك ياصديقي العزيز .... جزيت خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
تم التحميل و جاري الاطلاع


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الكتاب قيم و سبق أن رفعه زملاء بالملتقي 
و ما يزيد عملكم قيمة أنه عبارة عن ملفات مرفقة لا تتأثر بفترة زمنية 
ولقيمة الكتاب وتقديرا لجهدك اتمني ان يتم تثبيت الموضوع حتي لا يتوه وسط خضم ماهو موجود على الملتقي 
رجاء ارفاق صورة الغلاف
اتمني لكم التفوق


----------



## sam6 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

السلام عليكم
اشكر كل من قام بالرد على الموضوع 
واشكر المهندس صبرى
لكنى لم اجد هذا الكتاب فى الموقع 
عموما ليه تكملة و ان شاء الله هكمل باقى الاجزاء


----------



## sam6 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

تكمله


----------



## sam6 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*تكملة*

تكمله
الموضوع مكون من 35 جزء


----------



## egole (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمه وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zaco (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## مستريورك (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا لمجهودك 

ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## م. محمد جمعه (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## برشلوني موت (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا صديقي موضوع رائع


----------



## baraa harith (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا

الكتاب كامل

http://www.4shared.com/file/jYzuZvjs/HVAC-Equations_Data__Rules_of_.html?


----------



## Naelkh (9 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## فرج فركاش (9 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Eng1fadi (12 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## كاسر (12 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> 
> الكتاب كامل





محمد سلامه الراضى قال:


> http://www.4shared.com/file/jYzuZvjs/HVAC-Equations_Data__Rules_of_.html?





ألف شكر لك أخي و للأخ sam6

نقاط وملخص للقوانين
مناسب لمن لديه خبره قليلة

قد لا يفيد المبتدئين كثيرا
أعتقد أنه خطوة ثانية للمبتدأ 
لأن المهندس المبتدأ يحتاج تفسير هندسي للأمور وبذلك يصبح مهندس

أما القوانين بلا فهم واستيعاب لاتبني القاعدة العلمية الهندسية والحس الهندسي

أكرر شكري لكم جميعا​


----------



## nofal (13 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## amnshsh2 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## askndr (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله في أعمالك​


----------



## هيثم الشناوي (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك و شكر الله لك...


----------



## محمد العطفي (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## spiderman.eg (17 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صلاح زكري (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## drmady (21 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررر، جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (23 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جاد الكريم (24 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elgamlaa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng yazeed (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا لكم وان شاء الله راح نستفيد منها


----------



## mechanic power (29 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا"


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Naelkh (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ameertech (6 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك ياصديقي العزيز .... جزيت خيرا ان شاء الل​


----------



## حسين ثامر242006 (6 أبريل 2013)

_مشكور اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمه_


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (6 أبريل 2013)

*أ*حسنت هذا مجهود قيم جداً بارك الله بك


----------



## رجل الصناعة (6 أبريل 2013)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرً


----------



## م-مشتاق العراقي (26 يناير 2014)

_شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع والقيم بارك الله فيكم وجعلها في ميزان اعمالكم_


----------



## gayel_eng (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## nouri.nrd (5 فبراير 2014)

Yamli rocks

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## gemmy.713 (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## modern_love (6 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## godat7 (7 فبراير 2014)

شكررا


----------



## ahmed hajer (7 فبراير 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس محمد85 (28 أغسطس 2014)

الف مليون شكر


----------

